# Front bumper colour code



## 116132 (Aug 30, 2008)

Hi, 
Does anyone know of the colour code used on the grey lower side panels of a Swift Sundance 2005?
My black front bumper looks rather sad after 3 years so I thought I would get it colour coded like the lower side panels (as used on the Suntor).
I have emailed Swift but not had a responce as yet-perhaps on sumer hols!
thanks 
Graham


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Colour code*

Graham

we are not responding to emails as quickly as we usually do, we have got a bit behind due to the Holidays.

I will chase it up on Monday for you.

Regards
kath


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Paint code*

Graham

The skirts come into us already painted. We do not hold any paint codes for these and advise customers to take to a local bodyshop repairer for a paint match.

regards
Kath


----------

